# Der Boah-Moment des Jahres 2011



## awacs (29. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

das jahr geht mal wieder vorüber blah blah blah.....


Ich wollte mal wissen, bei welchem Game in 2011 war euer Boah-Moment des Jahres. (Boah-Shit,Boah-Geil,Boah-Neee usw.)

Bei mir wars der Moment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BF3 - Der Steinige Weg        

Boah-Shit dachte ich mir da und da darf ich nun durch.


Hab ihr auch solle oder andere Boah Momente erlebt, dann her damit!!!!

Gruz awacs


----------



## arkim (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin Neu-Gamer und noch nicht so verwöhnt  BF kenne ich alle nicht.

1. Lands of Lore - Throne of Chaos
Ich dachte: "Boah, immer noch geil"

2. Skyrim:
"Boah, geile Stummung und rieeesig"
Ich liebe die trostlose Stimmung in nebligen Schneegebieten, mit Schneestürmen. Das ist gut gemacht. Wenn auch die Engine irgendwie veraltet ist. Da ist Crysis 1 ja grafisch besser.

3. Crysis 1: "Boah geil, auch 2011"


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei BF3 war es -> Boah endlich durchgezoggt.
Naja ansonsten eher -> Boah ich hab MGS 4 durch... verdammt geiles Game.


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim: Boah aldaaa ^^ war endlich mal wieder ein Spiel was mich richtig fesselt und was ich nach 160 Stunden immer noch fast täglich anwerfe


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Definitiv Skyrim Blackreach, boaaaah! Sabber Sabber


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Crysis 2  
(Nach dem Leak) Boah man also um haut mich das ned...
(Nach dem Relese) Boah man was ein Scheiß... Crossfire funktioniert nicht, sieht verglichen mit Crysis 1 ******* aus
Ich muss dazusagen ich hatte mir dieses Spiel 1 Monat im Voraus vorbestellt, schon bevor es geleakt wurde - reine Geldverschwendung


----------



## kero81 (5. Januar 2012)

Mein Boaaaah-Moment ist noch garnicht so lange her... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Boa, das erste mal, dass ich den Deus Ex: Human Revolution-Trailer gesehen habe! Episch!!!


----------



## ToPPi (8. Januar 2012)

Falls Konsolenspiele auch okay sind: Catherine

Boah Shit, die Japaner haben echt ne Klatsche, was Storys betrifft.

Was den PC betrifft: Crysis 2

Boah Neee, was für ein Ende, da kommen bestimmt noch Crysis 2: Tokio, Crysis 2: London und Crysis 2: Moskau als Add-Ons raus.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2012)

BOAH GEIL: 
Skyrim hammer geiles spiel 

BOAH NEE:
Battlefield 3, besser gesagt Origin


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Januar 2012)

ja BF3 wäre Ohne origin nee option


----------



## batmaan (7. Februar 2012)

bei mir wars bei Batman ac. Das ganze Spiel ist einfach boa. 
Windows live ist auch boa, leider


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Februar 2012)

Boaah ne wat soll Dat denn: Crysis 2 zum Release 
Boaah Alter geil ey: Skyrim
Boaah Hax0rs...:BF3


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. Februar 2012)

Boah Dead Space 2. <3


----------

